# Tropheus in a 55gallon



## Dtzsr85 (Apr 25, 2013)

Getting back in to the hobby after 4years with my 3yr old son I have kept Tropheus before in a 75 and a 125 
I'm running a cansiser and uv filter 4 t5 lights just looking for some input on the tank and rock work this was my old salt water setup


----------



## Dtzsr85 (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Dtzsr85 (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Only guy I know who got a 55g to work long term (3 years or so) for Tropheus (other than dubs) was Tim in new york.
He used very little rockwork and made em all stay out in the open so as to alow em the max of water and space and all be able to see all so not attack much or try and hold territories.

Yours is a far prettyer tank but do not think it will work past about 2"-3" when they will become very territorial with that sort of rockwork.

Agression and picking on sub dominant individuals can then get wayyyy out of hand as females and sub dom males are chased from one territory into anothers territory and back again..

All the best James


----------



## phishman (Feb 3, 2012)

I keep a group of Tropheus Red Ndole in a 55 gallon tank. I have had 15 in there for 3 years now. Get 15 to 20 fry and let them grow up in your tank. I run a Fuval 305 and a Koralia 750 power head. A small rock pile.on each side of the tank. Give it a try.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Corection. I have now heard of two folk who have got this to work long term.

I like a for sure bet and give em a bit more room and slightly higher numbers.
That way I can do the rockwork how I like it and not just functional.

All the best James


----------



## phishman2001 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll one up that, and tell you about the six Tropheus Kiriza i kept in a three foot forty gallon tank for about five years. I decided to try an experiment and put them in my Koi Pond for the summer. They did well until the Great Blue Heron who visits me every summer, ate them


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Does that look like feeder goldfish in the photo? Feeder goldfish are notorious for carrying any imaginable type of disease and parasite. Tropheus are infamously sensitive for catching any type of infection seemingly by just looking across a room at other fish. By using one to cycle a tank for the other, you are off to the worst start possible. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Kind of skipped over that bit. Why not fishlessly cycle or use filters primed from any disease free old tanks?
Kind of why go for problems from prob diseased fish?
Yep its been known to work fine but yep its killed lots of Tropheus and even Mbuna.

All the best James


----------



## Dtzsr85 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes yes I know but my 3 year sons 10 gallon was leaking so I put them in there now they have been rehomed and the tank has been drained and everything has been cleaned


----------



## Dtzsr85 (Apr 25, 2013)

And thanks for the replays


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

phishman2001 said:


> I'll one up that, and tell you about the six Tropheus Kiriza i kept in a three foot forty gallon tank for about five years. I decided to try an experiment and put them in my Koi Pond for the summer. They did well until the Great Blue Heron who visits me every summer, ate them


Sadly I can top that. 8 dubs in a 36" 29g for 2 years. Well 7 survived (but did not grow well) the misstreatment and even bred at 3-4". No real joy in subjecting em to min conditions? I would for sure give em better now I can afford it. Dubs can get to what 7" and live 5 years in captivity when well kept?

All the best James


----------



## Dtzsr85 (Apr 25, 2013)

I think I'm going to wait for them and just setup my 125 up when I have room lol thanks for your help! Now what should I put in the 55 ?


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

Dtzsr85 said:


> I think I'm going to wait for them and just setup my 125 up when I have room lol thanks for your help! Now what should I put in the 55 ?


Demsoni might be good "practice" for keeping tropheus. They tend to do well with similar strategies to manage aggression.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep lots of good Mbuna choices.
Me I might go Pseudotropheus saulosi. Not WC or first generation as now endangered in the wild due to collection for the hobby but just quality tank, hobby/commertial/pond bred. Breeding and selling those from a 55g multi male and female group, you would be doing us all a favour by reducing demand on WC while enjoying a cracking Mbuna for a 55g.
Or just keep it empty, ticking over with ammonia, ready as a brooding/rearing tank for the real Tropheus keeping/breeding.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Lots of folk find a Mbuna tank to pop bullied or an excess male Tropheus into a good thing to have too.
Can look blindingly good too. Great blues and yellows from the breeding Mbuna plus a flash of red/scarlet from a single male (rescued) Ndole or other sp. red Tropheus or say Pemba or cherryspot etc.

All the best James


----------

